# 40 محاضرة فيديو عن مختلف مصادر الطاقات المتجددة من أقوى المعاهد الهندسية على مستوى العالم



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (31 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فى موضوعى السابق (ياناس يا عسل ال Heat Transfer وصل ) كنت قد عرضت تقديم عن المعاهد الهندية الرائدة فى مجال الهندسة IIT وبرنامجهم للتعلم عن بعد NPTEL وقدمت مادة انتقال الحرارة والكتلة 

هذه المرة أقدم لكم مجموعة من المحاضرات التى تتحدث عن مصادر الطاقة المختلفة سواء كانت متجددة وغير متجددة.
من هنا
أرجو أن تستفيدوا ومن استطاع الترجمة فليترجم وينشر حتى تعم الفائدة.​


----------



## طاهر فاروق على (16 أغسطس 2011)

محترمة بجد


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 يناير 2012)

يارب تكون استفدت
​


----------



## hady habib (9 يناير 2012)

اقدم لك كل احترامي على هذا الموضوع القيم وما يحملة من كمية مهولة وغير عادية من المعلومات

بجد اشكرك وان شاء الله احنا دايما فى انتظار جديدك


----------



## hady habib (9 يناير 2012)

بالنسبة للاصدقاء اللى حابين ينزلوا الملفات على الجهاز على طول دي اللينكات :

http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec01.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec02.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec03.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec04.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec05.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec06.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec07.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec08.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec09.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec10.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec11.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec12.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec13.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec14.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec15.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec16.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec17.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec18.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec19.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec20.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec21.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec22.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec23.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec24.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec25.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec26.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec28.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec29.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec30.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec31.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec32.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec33.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec34.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec35.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec36.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec37.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec38.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec39.mp4
http://npteldownloads.iitm.ac.in/softlinks_mp4/108105058/lec40.mp4


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (17 يناير 2012)

لا شكر على واجب وجزاك الله خيرا بإثراء الموضوع بالروابط المباشرة :75:
​


----------



## amrsaied (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mandz (26 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (21 فبراير 2015)

نورتوا موضوعي
بالتوفيق:75:​


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

ارجو تجديد الروابط 

ابداع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## uniperson111 (8 أبريل 2015)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## محمد19775 (6 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير 
محاضرات قيمة جدا جدا


----------



## محمد19775 (6 يناير 2016)

اخي بارك الله بك 
حبذا لو تكرمنا بمحاضرات و فيديوهات من معاهد و جامعات اخرى و فيديوهات عملية


----------



## Mahzuna (3 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mahzuna (3 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------

